# Art of Wolves Realm Studio



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazing! I love all of them but particularly like Casanova, Ave Maria, and the Haflingers. 
You've got some awesome awesome talent.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Your work is amazing


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see mine!
You are so so SO talented I can barely believe it!


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

Truly beautiful work! You are the real deal!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You have amazing skill with a pencil, looking forward to seeing more of your work! You are yet another artist on this forum who inspires me.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Drawn 2/13/10.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

One thing I really admire (besides the brillance of the horses themselves) is your ability to fill in the background around the horse without it being distracting. This is something I hope to eventually master, but for now, just sticking to all white backgrounds.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you.  It took a little bit to figure out the right contrast, but I think it adds detail without looking exactly like a photograph. 





Liz Norris said:


> One thing I really admire (besides the brillance of the horses themselves) is your ability to fill in the background around the horse without it being distracting. This is something I hope to eventually master, but for now, just sticking to all white backgrounds.


----------

